# Late 1960s or 1970s BRC Jaguar 5 speed muscle bike



## cptnhwdy69 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello I just picked up a gold mens BRC Jaguar 5 speed muscle bike.It has the Shimano shifter on the top bar.The shifter is a cream colour with a T top handle and is inscribed with 333 which I think is a Shimano mark.All derailuer clips and parts have the 333 or read shimano.This bike has a very unique looks to be derailiuer chrome guard to protect the derailiuer,it also has a very unique round chrome tube that is attached to the frame that holds the shifter cable.1 end goes from tube to the deraliuer and the other to the shifter,it looks like they meet and connect inside the chrome tube.It has very unique chrome fenders that the ends are deff diff then most.I could find that BRC stands for Boyes and Rosser Cycles that was an importing company based out of Vancouver BC.They basically were the competitors to CCM/Raleigh/Schwinn etc and were prob forced to stop the jaguar production do to low sales and heavy competition.It has a metal headbadge that reads BRC junior and rivets to the frame side to side.This is the first time I have ever had or seen a muscle bike like this and I have had and seen my fair share.The rims are Araya 20 inch by 1.75.Grips are white as well as the banana seat.Any information on this bike would be greatly appreciated as I have limited info on this.I have a feeling I have an extremely rare find and dont want to overlook anything incase I ever decide to sell it,but honestly it is deff a survivor and rides like a dream.I am kinda trying to find out what year this bike was made.I will post pics asap for all to see.The serial code is 7C146 which to me is odd as most muscle bikes have 6 to 7 digits in the serial number.I am also wondering if 5 speeds were even made in the 60s or was it 70s they were made?I have managed to see 1 pic of a similar bike on google images but it is red with gold seat and grips mine is gold with white seat and grips and I deff know my paint is original as I looked in the crank housing and seat tube.I also hear that brc may have supplied sears and canadian tire.Again any info would be great.Thx=]


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Sep 5, 2012)

*BRC Jaguar 5 speed muscle bike*












Just a few pics of this gem,any info would be greatly appreciated.thx


----------

